# Getting ready to begin brining my turkey!



## SolaScriptura (Nov 24, 2009)

I've just started the water on the stove... I'm putting together my brine for the turkey. 

I've got the cornbread in the oven so that we can have it on hand for the cornbread stuffing. Oh yeah. I'm putting sweet Italian sausage in it this year. Anyone have a particularly good cornbread stuffing recipe?

I'm also going to try out Todd's bourbon based marinade for a pork loin. (I was running low on Woodford Reserve so it gave me a good excuse to buy a new bottle today... Thanks, Todd!) Anyway, I'll give feedback on it after I eat it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 24, 2009)

Here you go:



> We make corn bread dressing. I don't really have a recipe, it is sort of a genetic thing. We use:
> 
> Cornbread 90% (Stale is best. And, NOT sweet, even if you like sweet cornbread.)
> Stale biscuits 10%
> ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 24, 2009)

Groovy. Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you fit it all back in the frig? I guess that would be my hesitation in trying this.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 25, 2009)

When I do brine a turkey I do it in a large cooler. I've used both regular coolers and water coolers. Water coolers are great! They take up little floor space, keep the turkey and ice at the right temperature, and that spigot at the bottom really helps when it is time to drain the thing.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a spare 30qt turkey frying pot. I run the metal pole thingy through the cavity of the bird and then lower it into the pot (kept out in the garage). I fill it up 3/4 with the brine solution and then the rest is ice. In my part of the country, 24 hours later there is still enough ice to keep me confident that things are ok in terms of bacteria. Then, when the brining is done, I just use the lift hook to grab the loop at the top of the pole thingy and lift the bird out. Easy as that.


----------

